# Fishing with Size Matters



## Wicked rods (Oct 4, 2014)

Move from Port St. Joe to Orange beach Al. Let's start by saying this is going to be great! Our first trip at Orange beach Al was first week in October man did we have a good time. Here a small video of area what a amazing place. Thanks to other fishermen that welcome us and Sportmans marina & staff. Also the tackle store was very helpful. Can wait for next year!http://flipagram.com/f/Lcd1yEM96O


----------



## Size Matters (Oct 19, 2014)

Good times, good friends and of course always a great crew ! Especially proud of those girls going 90+ miles offshore. Ready to do it again !!!!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

It's a great area. Glad you are enjoying it. Next year should be awesome, as well. Love the extra rod holders in the bow.


----------



## Wicked rods (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks for the info that you have provide since I been member of the forum !


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

How was the tuna bite out by the floaters? I saw the one blackfin in the pictures but not sure if I missed any of the others!


----------



## Size Matters (Oct 19, 2014)

On the way back in we stopped at petronis around dusk. Noticed a few popping the surface but never could get hooked up


----------



## Wicked rods (Oct 4, 2014)

Well captain and guys as we all know that's why they call it fishing instead of catching. We have got a little more studying to do. But hopefully next year trips that old YFT will swim our way.


----------

